# هل بامكانكم مساعدتي بكتابة Cv



## lady of industrial (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا أخوان, انا عضوة جديدة في المنتدى و بارك الله فيكم لأنه بالفعل يحقق الفائدة للجميع ,و كم أود ان استفيد من خبراتكم لأني مازلت ادرس الهندسة الصناعية في السنة الثالثة و لدي مسروع لكتابة CV and cover letter لأتقدم لوظيفة مدير انتاج في مصنع ألمنيوم و أنا بعمري هذا و طبعاً بدون خبرات,فماذا سأكتب مثلاً في هذه الخانة؟
*Key skills and Achievements:*​


مشكوريين


----------



## صناعية ولكن (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا يا بشمهندسة يعني انتي ما اتخرجتي بس انشالله في المستقبل تصيرة مهندسة ناجحة
يعني موضوع السيرة الذاتية يعتبر الطريق الاولى نحو التوظيف وهي الي بتعطي انتطباع كبير لدى صاحب العمل عن المتقدم للوظيفة. والسيرة الذاتية بتتكون من عدة امور وبالترتيب:

* في البداية يحبذ الحديث عن الهدف من السيرة الذاتية والغرض منها بما لا يزيد عن سطرين.

* المعلومات الشخصية :
الاسم الكامل الرباعي , عنوان السكن الدائم, وسائل اتصال الشركة مع المتقدم( الهاتف المحمول, ال*****).

* الشهادة الجامعية والمؤهل العلمي: درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الصناعية من جامعة........ مع ذكر ذكر فترة الدراسة.

* الخبرة العملية: فيها يتم الحديث عن جميع الخبرات العملية المكتسبة لدى المتقدم .

* هنالك امكانية لاضافة اهم المواد الواردة في خطة دراستك وطبيعة المواد 
مثلا من اهم المواد في خطة الهندسة الصناعية: ادارة الجودة الشاملة, بحوث العمليات, ......الخ)

* مشروع التخرج والتقدير: يتم الحديث عن مشروع التخرج وطبيعته ومجال التطبيق مع ذكر تقدير المشروع.

* التدريب الميداني: هنا يكون الحديث عن التدريب الميداني الذي تقدم له المهندس وفترة التدريب واسم مكان التدريب.

* الدورات وورشات العمل: هنا يتطرق الكاتب للدورات وورشات العمل التي حصل عليها صاحب السيرة الذاتية مع ارفاق صور الشهادات عن هذه الدورات.

* المهارات الشخصية: وهذا البند للحديث عن المهارات الشخصية من مهارات استخدام الحاسوب والانترنت واللغات وتحمل ضغط العمل .......

هذا بشكل مختصر اهم مواضيع السيرة الذاتية وهنا يجب المصداقية في المعلومات لانها مهمة جداً 
وارجو ان اكون قدمت فائدة الك و اتمنى لك وللجميع التوفيق
وشكراً
مع تحياتي صناعية ولكن


----------



## lady of industrial (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورة جداً جداً لمساعدتك بالفعل كانت مشاركتك مفيدة بارك الله فيكي


----------



## Ayman_78 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

http://jobsearch.about.com/od/cvsamples/a/blsamplecv.htm

Try this link


----------



## جمال علي حزام (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## lady of industrial (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووور جدااا على مساعدتك أخ أيمن بالفعل الموقع مفيد جدا


----------



## صج مهندسة (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ليدي انت عندك مشروع عند الاستاز بشار الصدر


----------



## lady of industrial (23 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم عند دزبشار الصدر.............. عندك نفس المشروع؟؟؟


----------



## صج مهندسة (23 نوفمبر 2006)

لا والله بس انا عندكم صناعي سنة خامسة
وعرفت انو مشروعكم كتابة Cv
علشان هيك عرفت.
موفقة


----------



## ahmadd (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*CV template or model*

Dear all,
the attached cv is as template .
u cant use it since it protected only for notice the CV how is wrritten.

regrads


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حياكم الله على روح التعاون هذه واليكم من مدونة الأخ الفاضل م. سامح نور بارك الله فيه



samehnour قال:


> كتبت عدة مواضيع جول إعداد السيرة الذاتية في مدونتي. لعل أحد يستفيد منها
> 
> *ملاحظات إعداد السيرة الذاتية*
> *السيرة الذاتية في اماكن مختلفة من العالم*
> ...


----------



## lady of industrial (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوريييييييين جداً جداُ و بارك الله فيكم جميعاُ


----------



## 123456 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة ليدي انت افدتي كتير طلاب بسؤالك هاد معك بالدفعة و انا واحد منهم و شكرا للجميع


----------



## ahmed333 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*Xxxxxxxxxx*

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## syed2011 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لطيفة غير متواجد حاليا خطوة واحدة أود أن أقترح قبل إنشاء سيرتك الذاتية هو أن نفهم أنه يجب أن نفرق نفسك من الحشد. عندما كنت تبحث عن السير الذاتية ، وأنا بضعة مواقع مرجعية السيرة الذاتية ، وأود أن أشاطركم.
Cv samples
, Free Cvs
& cv examples


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يمكن لاي بداية حول كتابة (cv)ان نبدا في المعلومات الاتية
1- الاسم الثلاثي واللقب العائلي 
2- المواليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
3- اللقب العلمي - ( مهندس اقدم مثلا)
4- الحالة الاجتماعيــــــــــــــة 
5- الشهادات الحاصل عليهـــــــــــــــا 
6- البحوث والمشاريع والدراسات 
7- الدورات التطويرية المشارك بها والمحاضر فيها 
8- المناصب الادارية ان وجدت 
9 - الاعمال الاستشارية 
10 الاشراف على المشاريع الصناعية والابنية 
3-


----------

